# VERY FUNNY!! READ>>



## TTnLA (Apr 14, 2010)

I need some advice on what could be a life changing decision. I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been having an affair. The usual signs, phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently, although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for the taxi bringing her home but she always walks down the street although I can hear a car taking off, as if she has got out of the car around the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi? I once picked her mobile phone up just to see what time it was and she went berserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her. Anyway, I have never approached this subject with my wife. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. I decided I was going to hide behind my Camaro which would give me a view of the whole street so I could see which car she gets out of. It was while I was crouched behind my car that I noticed a very small paint chip in front of my rear wheel. So what should I do? Should I take it into a body repair shop or should I buy some touch up paint and try to repair it myself?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Where's the funny bit?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Caring more about the chip than the wife :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

RichDean said:


> Where's the funny bit?


+1 :? I guess something to do with him being more worried about a stonechip than a potentially cheating wife?

Charlie


----------



## TTnLA (Apr 14, 2010)

yea i thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe the wife has been being goosed over the car causing the scratches :roll:

Time to trade her in :lol:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Maybe the wife has been being goosed over the car causing the scratches :roll:
> 
> Time to trade her in :lol:


Only you could come out with that one Neil :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

tufty said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the wife has been being goosed over the car causing the scratches :roll:
> ...


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I thought that was good :roll: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

I thought moderators were discouraging us from replying to spam posts? This is neither TT related nor funny and I'm very easily amused.

Er, could have sworn I saw this in the main section. I never look at the Jokes part of the forum. Wha's going on?

Doug


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

What makes this a spam post? :?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Ady. said:


> What makes this a spam post? :?


The fact that I saw it in the Mk1 Forum and it's nothing to do with Mk1 TTs. I noticed later that it was also in the 'Jokes' forum too so must be a server glitch?

Doug


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's fairly funny, but I've seen it before.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I think it's fairly funny, but I've seen it before.


Quite a few times over the years :roll:



manphibian said:


>


Now that's funny :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> I thought moderators were discouraging us from replying to spam posts? This is neither TT related nor funny and I'm very easily amused.
> 
> Er, could have sworn I saw this in the main section. I never look at the Jokes part of the forum. Wha's going on?
> 
> Doug


I suspect a moderator moved the post to the jokes section mate, they do move posts to the perceievd correct section as required. I agree it isn't terribly funny though 

Charlie


----------

